# tragic night



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

We have a doe that we knew was exposed to a buck but thought she wasn't pregnant since she is coming back from a heavy worm load. Well yesterday mom and I went out to spoil her with crackers and she had goup hanging from her. Her wood chips were wet but wasn't sure if sac broke. She started to push and tiny feet appeared. After I realized sac was broken I gave her 10 mins to do her thing. With no success I tried helping. I had front legs but couldnt find the head. She was hardly dialated and i could hardly get 3 fingers in. Finally got one leg back in and nose appeared! He was moving his tongue so i new i had to hurry. His head was sideways and i just couldnt get him. Finally with mom holding the doe and me pulling baby he came out. A friend of ours was there to help, he was kicking and had faint heart beat and breathing. He was at least 2 weeks early so we think he wasnt developed enough. We did cpr for a while but no luck. So sad for my doe who is our best mother!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Awe... I'm so sorry... :hug:


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, thankfully mom is doing good after banamine and penicillin


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I am sorry


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that... At least save the milk. Maybe you can get a cheap bottle baby and set him up with her


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

She didn't even have milk but will keep an eye if she develops.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for you. I'd think about getting an antibiotic for her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. yes it is horrible that you lost him but at least you were there to save mom. With that baby's head turned, he could of been stuck for a while.



clearwtrbeach said:


> I'm sorry for you. I'd think about getting an antibiotic for her.


 Yep she said she was doing banamine and penicillin


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all. First time I had to go in on a pygmy and she was hardly dilated, all I felt was legs. Thank goodness mom was there to keep me calm. Very glad I was able to save the mommy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...im sorry..


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That is so sad. I am so sorry for you and your doe.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow scary delivery. Very sorry for your loss:grouphug:


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

sorry for your loss. glad that momma is okay.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, nature sucks sometimes!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how sad , Im so sorry 
Glad to hear momma is doing OK .


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry!!! Glad the mom's fine though! :hug:


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## minnecolts (Feb 11, 2013)

You did great! You saved your doe's life! 

It's so sad to have an infant goat in your hands, trying with all your heart and all your might to give it CPR...and not being able to revive it. 

I've been there and it's like the whole world drops away and it's just you and this little tiny life in the balance - hoping for a sign of life, willing the little kid to life...

You did your best, you did your BEST and that's all you can do....Bravo!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

minnecolts said:


> You did great! You saved your doe's life!
> 
> It's so sad to have an infant goat in your hands, trying with all your heart and all your might to give it CPR...and not being able to revive it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Brought me too tears because tht is exactly what it felt like. Looking back there was prob no chance for the little guy, his hooves weren't developed and his teeth were just little bubbles. He's at peace with all the rest of our goatys across the rainbow bridge!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Min, that is exactly what it feels like. RRF, I am so sorry ...


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for you both....







((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you abra!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost the baby, but thank goodness you were able to save mama. I wonder what might have made her abort a couple of weeks early? Such a sad shame when these things happen. We had our first real loss a couple of months ago, same way, premature labor, not fully dilated, but we did know the doe was due. It was so awful, never want to go through that again.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Not really sure, maybe nature, maybe meds since we didn't know she was pregnant. Same here, hopefully a once and done thing!


----------

